# electrical accident



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.yakima-herald.com/stories/2012/01/11/electrical-fire-injures-union-gap-worker

This is someone from where I live. Sounds like he's is pretty bad shape.


----------



## AlbertSmith (Feb 9, 2012)

Employers should train workers about fire hazards in the workplace and about what to do in a fire emergency. If you want your workers to evacuate, you should train them on how to escape. If you expect your workers to use firefighting equipment, you should give them appropriate equipment and train them to use the equipment safely.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

A kid in his 20s  Horrible way to hit the 30s and beyond.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Here, hold this piece of cardboard over the hot buss while I drill into the panel...I'm not saying this was a hot work accident, I don't know. I'm just saying.


----------

